# الصناعات البتروكيماوية



## sniper1975 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الصناعات البتروكيمياوية:-
هي عبارة عن عمليات للحصول على مواد معقدة من مواد اقل تعقيدا مشتقة من البترول والغازات الطبيعية. ويمكن تقسيم هذه المواد المعقدة الناتجة ( حسب الاهمية التطبيقية ) الى مجموعتين رئيسيتين هما:-


1- مواد وسطية :- تستخدم في الصناعة البتروكيمياوية من اجل الحصول على مواد هامة متنوعة , او تستخدم في فروع اخرى من الصناعات البتروكيمياوية مثل المونومرات الازمة لصنع الجزيئات الضخمة ( البوليمرات) وغيرها من المواد .
2- مواد نهائية :- مواد نهائية ذات تطبيقات معينة كالمنظفات والمبيدات الكيمياوية والوقود الصناعي وزيوت التشحيم وغيرها.

المواد البتروكيمياوية الاساسية :-
هناك العديد من المواد التي يمكن حصرها بمايلي:-


1- Ethylene
2- Propylene
3- Butadiene
4- Benzene
5- Toluene
6- Xylenes
a-Ortho-xylene
b- Meta-xylene
c- para-xylene

- المنتجات البتروكيمياوية الوسطية والنهائية

* المنتجات الوسطية في الصناعات البتروكيمياوية :-

هناك منتجات عديدة للصناعات البتروكيمياوية لاتستخدم بشكل مستقل او قد تستعمل بشكل مستقل بنسب ضئيلة جدا. وهذه المنتجات تحضر بغية تحويلها الى مركبات هامة اخرى ذات تطبيقات عملية مباشرة. تدعى هذه المواد بالمنتجات الوسطية . وينتمي اليها عدد كبيرمن المركبات العضوية ..مثل تحضير كلوريد الفيلين من الاثلين والكلور.
ان كلوريد الفينيل يمكن ان يستخدم في تحضير مركبات اخرى . وهناك عدد كبير من المركبات .وفيما يلي عدد كبير من المواد التي يمكن تصنيفها ضمن لصناعات التروكيمياوية :-

1- المونوميرات والمواد الاولية اللازمة لانتاج المواد البوليمرية .
2- المنظفات والمواد الاصطناعية الفعالة سطحيا 
3- الوقود الصناعي وزيوت التشحيم والمواد المضافة اليها
4- المذيبات والمستخلصات
5-المبيدات الكيمياوية والمواد الكيمياوية المستخدمة في وقاية النباتات


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل عاشت الأيادي ...........


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

بشرفني مرورك مهندسنا الغالي ..................


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"على الموضوع الراقي


----------



## ميلاد الصرية (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من كان عنده فكرة عن كيفية زيادة العمر الافتراضى لـ styrene 
ضرورى جدا
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## نسر الفلا (5 أغسطس 2010)

*النجدة*

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين: انا محمد من سوريا والحمدلله نجحت بالبكلوريا وناوي ادخل قس هندسة بس
الحقيقة عندي استفسارين
الاول عن الهندسة المدنية قسم طبوغرافية يا ترى بحسن بعد التخرج استلم مشاريع بناء مثل المهندس المدني العام ولا بينحصر عملي في مجال الطبوغرافية و المساحات
الثاني عن هندسة الصناعات البتروكيميائية في جامعة الفرات شو هية اختصاصاتها اثناء المرحلة الجامعية( السنة الثالثة او الرابعة) ويا ترى بيتضمن اختصاص تكرير النفط والغاز وشو يمكن اعمل اذا تخرجت بهذا الاختصاص
بترجاكن تساعدوني باسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## شوقي شحرة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يسلموووووووووو


----------



## 83moris (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مقال جيد


----------

